# Ull de poll



## Tige

Hola...
Haig de traduir al castellà l'expressió "trepitjar un ull de poll" en sentit de dir/fer una cosa que molesta a l'altra persona. He vist que ull de poll es diu "ojo de gallo" però no sé si s'entendrà igual... 
Em doneu alguna idea??


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Digues pisar el callo, ve a ser el mateix. Crec que un ull de poll és un _juanete_, però no podria assegurar-ho.


----------



## Tige

Gràcies Riu! 
No ho havia sentit mai però he vist a google que és prou habitual. Adjudicat!


----------



## Lumia

Els _juanetes_ en català són els _galindons_, una deformació del peu perquè els ossos del dit gros es mouen de lloc i se'n van cap a un costat (normalment per dur sabates massa estretes i de taló alt). Res a veure amb els _ulls de poll_, els _callos_ que ja comentàveu, que són durícies que apareixen a la part superior dels dits del peu (pel frec continuat amb la part de sobre de la sabata). Les durícies al taló són simplement _duricias_.

L'expressió _ojo de gallo_ no l'he sentida mai.


----------



## tamen

Resposta  (meva) a la qüestió inicial:si amb l'expressió "trepitjar un ull de poll" es volia anar a un sentit figurat  —i això ho has de veure tu amb el context—, llavors una solució seria "tocar las narices", "tocar un punto flaco" o cosa semblant. I en realitat, diria que quan es diu "trepitjar un ull de poll" es va per aquest cantó. Expressió sinònima (en el meu parlar): "tocar el voraviu".

Ja diràs si la cosa anava per aquí.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I què et sembla, Tige, *poner el dedo en la llaga*?

Un petó enorme cap a Ohio!


----------



## Tige

Mmmmm... M'heu donat moltes opcions!
Vaig a deixar "el callo", per allò de la similitud, però moltes gràcies igualment!


----------



## dafne.ne

*Ull de poll* = callo
*galindó   =  *juanete

trepitjar l'ull de poll en sentit figurat seria + - "fer la guitza"


----------



## fcesc

Bones. Ull de poll tècnicament es tradueix per ojo de gallo. És una duríssia o "callo" infectat. Per la meva experiència col·loquialment els castellans s'hi refereixen com "callo" a seques.


----------



## Elxenc

fcesc said:


> Bones. Ull de poll tècnicament es tradueix per ojo de gallo. És una duríssia o "callo" infectat. Per la meva experiència col·loquialment els castellans s'hi refereixen com "callo" a seques.




Tant en català com en castellà un call (un callo) és una cosa, i un ull de poll (ojo de gallo) una altra de ben diferent; els ulls de poll només ixen als dits dels peus. I quan tenen els "callos" a les mans com els diferencien dels ull de poll? Trobe que vas equivocat.


----------

